# Sps And Supersure Pouch Claims Another Mongoose



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

1745's, supersure superpouch, SPS and 3/8" steel. Headshot pass through at 15 m. Any tanning tips?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Well someone looks mighty proud of himself!

Nice shooting man!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah your expression cracks me up! **** it looks like you have fun Steve, wahtcha gonna do with the pelt?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting you young boy!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Imma make myself a sheath or something.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! I am surprised you are using 3/8 steel for those critters, but it seems to be working well for you. Keep up the good work.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I usually use 7/16, but I shot all that I had on me plinking on the hike before this guy popped up, only had 3/8 left in my pocket


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

headshot passthrough... dammmmmnn


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

did i read that right!? headshot pass through ? what you do, shoot it at point blank ? you ought to make a davey crockett type of **** skin hat out of it .


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Let me clarify- I shot him in the port side ear and it exited through the starboard eyeball. Still scrambled some skull, but I think it had an easier route.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great shooting man... that's an impressive shot..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This was the fourth one I took a shot at today, the first three got haircuts, right over their heads.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You could brain tan it...but apparently you would have to buy pig or cow brains from a butcher.


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Pop shot,

This is what I do with my squirrel hides. I deflesh as much as possible, then soak for about 3 days in a laundry detergent water solution. Be careful not to let it sit too long, it will start to rot. After 3 days, the hair will pull out very easily, remove all hair. I then stretch it on a plywood board, flesh side out. Heavily salt or use Borax to dry. After it's dried, begin to add furniture paste wax, sit for another day or two. After that start to work it, soften, you will see a thin paper like member that you can peel for the flesh side, remove this, and it will become even softer. 
This is how I make my pouches, super thin and super strong. Need more info, let me know. Take care.

Mesquitefork


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

That's true, I've substituted Ivory soap for brains, it works well with less pathogens. You can't soak that though if you want the hair on, you'll need to use the dry scrape method IMO.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Imma make myself a sheath or something.


For that new Svord Peasant.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice going man!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Bud.
Philly


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

The only mongoose I know is Riki Tiki Tavi. Are they pests outside of children's literature? Just curious, no weirdness intended.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

they were brought to hawaii in the 30's or 40's by the sugarcane industry to deal with the crazy rat problem they generated. i think they brought 22 total. now, they're the #2 most invasive animal in the state. Pigs are the first. don't worry, i shoot the pigs too.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

pop shot said:


> they were brought to hawaii in the 30's or 40's by the sugarcane industry to deal with the crazy rat problem they generated. i think they brought 22 total. now, they're the #2 most invasive animal in the state. Pigs are the first. don't worry, i shoot the pigs too.


Have you taken pigs with a sling bow yet? Seen some cool vids of this.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah, I got a bow for that.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I get the impression from your posts that you are a pretty good shot.

If you ever come to Atlanta GA you better look me up and save some time to get together with us in the South East for some fun shooting in the woods.

I suppose the reverse is true. And yes I will look you up. Aloha!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

If you shoot more than one of them, do you call them mongeese? What type of problems do they get up to over there, other than keeping the local cobra population in check?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

If I'm in Georgia i'd love to go on a walk through the woods, I'm sure you could teach me a lesson or two. The mongooses (pl) eat all the native bird eggs and have caused the extinction of quite a few bird species. Dlnr hires people to shoot them and mallards here.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

jskeen said:


> If you shoot more than one of them, do you call them mongeese? What type of problems do they get up to over there, other than keeping the local cobra population in check?


That is confirmed sir, mongooses is the plural form of mongoose.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you eat a mongoose, or is this purely extermination?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I ate this one, braised it in cheap red wine


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice, could you post a pic of the sheath when it is finished?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I ate this one, braised it in cheap red wine


Good to hear. I'd be most upset if you wasted a good red on cooking!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Hooch is great for that. Five gallons grape juice, and a thumbnail amount of yeast, and a month to wait. Remember to ease the cap of the jug off now and again to relieve the pressure. You can add more sugar and yeast if you want more punch. Remember to start the yeast in lukewarm water. Take it easy on the yeast or the jug will explode!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Rudyard Kipling. Nag was the snake Nagaina his bride and Rikki Tikki Tavi the swift death. One of my favorites. I passed it on to my boys last year sometime.
Nice shot. I don't need to be told, pigs taste better.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot. and your avatar looks like a nice slingshot.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Charles said:


> Good shooting! I am surprised you are using 3/8 steel for those critters, but it seems to be working well for you. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


3/8" steel is all I use when hunting small game. Plenty of velocity and kinetic energy to humanely harvest. With 3/8' steel, the critter has less time to react to the snap of the bands.

Way to go Steve.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow, nice shot dude!!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

omg... his head looks like a canoe


----------

